# Mining Sub Classifications



## ajoz (17 May 2007)

Hi,

I have been trying to separate the Mining Stocks  according to what they mine, eg. copper, zinc, uranium etc. and haven't found any information. Short of going through each companies listing is there any other way or has someone already done this?


----------



## drasicjazz (17 May 2007)

hey ajoz

give this a shot 
http://www.miningweekly.co.za/page.php?rep_id=189
on the left hand side bar you can find''Sector Focus'' where you can select
from gold, uranium, ore,... and hop the there they are

easy...
cheers


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 May 2007)

The closest you'll get is the Standard & Poors GICS classifications, & can be found in the Saturday Fin Review, so you will have to do it manually as I have yet to find it electronically on the internet. Or, you can ask S&P for the list for about $30000. Even these don't list by product specifically eg copper miner etc just mining etc but are broad industry based

http://www.asx.com.au/research/indices/gics_description.htm


----------

